# Oh...so hot



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

Well...since this forum is a ghost town...just thought I would post up with a small story. 
I remember the first time I saw an A3...I was in France a couple of summers ago. They were everywhere (including my dreams). Anyways, I will never forget riding in this Volkswagen Vanagon down to the chateaus when we were passed by this S3 that had to have been doing about a 130 mph. I nearly lost it...everyone thought I was a little nutz.
Just a random story...thought the owners/lovers here might appreciate.
Post up with your first time with an A3/S3. 
By the way, how hard is it to get one of the fourth generation ones here? Talk about a unique ride.


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*

Still waiting!


----------



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Kellar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kellar* »_Still waiting!

Ummm...I lack understanding. Maybe I have the generations wrong? I am referring to the generation just previous to the one that is just about to arrive at Audi dealers in the US.


----------



## Kellar (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*


_Quote »_Post up with your first time with an A3/S3.
 
I have never seen either in person. I am still waiting (eagerly). 



_Modified by Kellar at 10:23 PM 3-10-2004_


----------



## Not2FastNot2Serious (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*

Here's a repost from January. I was in Cuba in December 2003, and saw the A3 in person for the first time. Unfortunately, I was in a van and had only a brief glimpse of it. Funny, though, there is an Audi facility (not sure if it's a true dealership) in Havana - Cuba is so poor that I don't know who could afford one, except maybe foreign business people or government/party bigwigs.
"I saw the A3 three door in Pinar del Rio province of Cuba last week. That's where the world's best cigar tabacco is grown. The A3 was running with two A4's -- Audi must've been down there to do some testing or promo shots. The A3 is very clean, looks lower and sleeker than my Golf.
It was odd to see modern Audi's in Cuba. Most Cuban transportation is 1990's Korean cheapo cars, 1970's Lada's (Russian Fiats), 1950's Detroit iron, or horsecarts!"


----------



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Not2FastNot2Serious)*

Cool...any other encounters?


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*

Umm.... my daily driver is a MY01 A3 turbo 5dr in brilliant black, aztec leather, sunroof, 17" OZ Racing saturn rims....
http://www.users.bigpond.net.a....html
First A3 I drove was a dealer demo MY01 A3 turbo in burgundy, black cloth... I can tell you, the addition of the 'roof and leather makes the car feel like a million bucks in comparison.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Ken A3T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ken A3T* »_Umm.... my daily driver is a MY01 A3 turbo 5dr in brilliant black, aztec leather, sunroof, 17" OZ Racing saturn rims....
First A3 I drove was a dealer demo MY01 A3 turbo in burgundy, black cloth... I can tell you, the addition of the 'roof and leather makes the car feel like a million bucks in comparison.

I am SOOO jealous...but all the better for you...enjoy her. Ummm...but I really hate leather. That doesn't mean that your car isn't immensely sexy, though.


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dogdude222* »_I really hate leather

Fair enough.... each to their own! 
This is my first car with leather, and I chose it for durability and to a lesser extent, look. I am the first to agree it is less grippy than cloth, and therefore less practical from a driving perspective.... I guess that's why I love the Keiper-Recaro made (non badged) sports seats that hold me in tightly!
That said, a fellow Vortexer has a similar A3T with the same sports seats and cloth trim, and it feels like there is a suction cup on your @$$.


----------



## Dogdude222 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Ken A3T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ken A3T* »_
it feels like there is a suction cup on your @$$.

Hahaha!!!! Classic.
Yeah...I just really hate sliding around on it, but the summers are the worst on leather. I feel like I sweat soooo much and stick to the seats. I definitely understand the appeal in leather. All I am saying is that if I am makin' the big bucks one day, I will pay to have the leather seats taken out of any upscale car I get.








Your car is still a sexy beast, though...you should post up some pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIfreak (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*

My encounter:
I drove my uncle's 2001 1.9 TDI (90hp) A3 3-door for a longer trip. That included driving at 170-180 km/h for about 5 minutes straight.







I loved that car.
Now, he has 2002 A4 1.9TDI (110hp) with Sport package. That's even more fun to drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If S3 makes it here in the next 4 years, I may switch.


----------



## PetrBrno (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: Oh...so hot (GTIfreak)*

I also really hope this beauty makes it to the states! I seethem all over when I go back to czech republic to visit family. Got a few pics but can't find them now...(pics to be added as soon as I can find them!)
Edit: found 'em...nothing great (just got digi cam week before)


















_Modified by PetrBrno at 4:47 AM 3-15-2004_


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Oh...so hot (Dogdude222)*

I am in Brazil right now and on the way from the airport I had a similar experience ... red A3, wheels, lowered .... OMFG
I stopped talking to the cab driver about the amazing view of Sao Paulo (everyone who has been there the first time knows what I am talking about ... 270 Degrees of Skyscrapers







) and focused my full attention to the beauty.


----------

